# Dornier Do217



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## stona (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice view of the 'Englandblitz' emblem of the Nachtjagd in the second photo. It was devised by Victor Molders (brother of Werner) when he was a member of 1./ZG 1 and he took it with him when he moved to night fighters in June 1940.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 19, 2014)

Good pics.


----------



## Erich (Oct 19, 2014)

nice reminds me of my cousins Do 217 N in 4./NJG 3


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 19, 2014)

I love that profile pic!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2014)

Close up from another plane,


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2014)

#post 1 pic 2 Do217J-2 coded D5+TM of 4.NJG3 at Westerland in August 1942


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2014)

Cool shots!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2015)

Odense Aerodrome (Denmark)


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 23, 2015)

Good one.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2015)

nice squiggle pattern...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2015)

Do217 Kampfgeschwader Holzhammer


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2015)

Compass swing











gun detail


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2015)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 3, 2015)

Compass swing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2015)

What is the "co-pilot" doing in the first two pictures? What is that wheel for? And I have never seen that piece of structure behind the pilots seat before. Armour?


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 30, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> What is the "co-pilot" doing in the first two pictures? What is that wheel for? And I have never seen that piece of structure behind the pilots seat before. Armour?



Beats me.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> What is the "co-pilot" doing in the first two pictures? What is that wheel for? And I have never seen that piece of structure behind the pilots seat before. Armour?



Yep, that's the armour shield of the pilot's seat. I have seen a such one used for Do-217J/N. The wheel is the trim wheel of the jack mechanism which controlled the tail plane incidence and pivot. The tail incidence was automatically changed when the landing flaps were lowered, or it could be adjusted manually what we can see in the shots above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2015)

Just caught up with this thread - thanks for the info on that wheel Wojtek, I always wondered what it was for when seen in the Do-17Z.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 25, 2015)

Ah-ha!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Dec 6, 2015)

have a great subject for one of these and of course now i want one in 1/48 they are out of stock !

this is about 5 miles from where i live.

Aircraft accidents in Yorkshire.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 6, 2015)

Any more on the codes Karl? Hard to see in the pic.


----------



## rochie (Dec 6, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> Any more on the codes Karl? Hard to see in the pic.



I have the codes somewhere Andy, it is very well researched, theere is a book just about this one incedent.
Will find them out for you !


----------



## rochie (Dec 6, 2015)

Had a quick look and they were U5+HS Wnr 5314 of 8/Kg2 Andy


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2015)

That kit is still on e-bay Karl, @ £11, with about two hours to go.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2016)

Good one!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2016)

see post #29


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2016)

Now thats camo that deserves a build from one of you guys


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2016)

Interesting pics...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Interesting pics...



What Wayne needs to say is: Gimme my paint and pass the glue gun. I'm going to start a build right now ,


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2016)

.....I don't have one to build....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Dornier DO217 CA8X11CM | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2019)

Foto Dornier Do 217 N Nachtjäger Flugzeug mit Antennen ! Luftwaffe Feldflugplatz | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2019)

Foto Do 217 E-4, KG 66 Montdidier 1943 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2019)

Do 217 gegen England. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2019)

FR13 Foto Flugzeug Dornier Do 217 P-1 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2019)

MD392 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane Do217 Ju188 Ju88 Nachtjäger 1944 ! | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DO 217 - FUNKLEHRER - FFS - B5 - C 22 - LIEGNITZ SCHLESIEN / POLEN | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DO 217 "5460" - FFS-B5 - BORDFUNKER - NEUBRANDENBURG-TROLLENHAGEN | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

Foto - 1 : Dornier Do 217-K Nachtjäger-Militär-Flugzeug in Perleberg 1944 | eBay
Foto - 2 : Dornier Do 217-K Nachtjäger-Militär-Flugzeug in Perleberg 1944 | eBay
Foto - 3 : Dornier Do 217-K Nachtjäger-Militär-Flugzeug in Perleberg 1944 | eBay
Foto - 4 : Dornier Do 217-K Nachtjäger-Militär-Flugzeug in Perleberg 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

Foto- 1: Foto-Kamera im Cokpit im Flug,Dornier Do 217-K Nachtjäger-Flugzeug 1944 | eBay
Foto - 2 : im Flug im Cokpit eines Dornier Do 217-K Nachtjäger-Flugzeug 1944 | eBay
Foto - 3: im Flug im Cokpit eines Dornier Do 217-K Nachtjäger-Flugzeug 1944 | eBay
Foto- 2: Foto-Kamera im Cokpit im Flug,Dornier Do 217-K Nachtjäger-Flugzeug 1944 | eBay
Foto - 1 : im Flug im Cokpit eines Dornier Do 217-K Nachtjäger-Flugzeug 1944 | eBay
Foto - 4 : im Flug im Cokpit eines Dornier Do 217-K Nachtjäger-Flugzeug 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

Foto - 1 : Dornier Do 217-K Nachtjäger-Militär-Flugzeug in Perleberg 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

Foto - 1 : im Flug im Cokpit eines Dornier Do 217-K Nachtjäger-Flugzeug 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

Foto - 2 : Dornier Do 217-K Nachtjäger-Militär-Flugzeug in Perleberg 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

Foto - 3 : Dornier Do 217-K Nachtjäger-Militär-Flugzeug in Perleberg 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

WWII photo Night Fighter Dornier Do.217N German ace Gunther Radush 25p | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2020)

5 Fotos Dornier Do 217, Major Jope | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DORNIER DO 215 NACHTJÄGER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2020)

Foto Dornier Do 217 Luftwaffe bomber Beute Flugzeug Royal Air Force | eBay

217M-1. W. Nr. 56158/Air Min 107

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 3, 2020)

Dornier 217s with glider bombs


----------



## johnbr (Jul 19, 2020)

*Dornier Do 215 V3 prototype taken June 8th 1939 at Oberpfaffenhofen* 
Forums / General Discussion / Photo of the week - Axis and Allies Paintworks


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2020)

Interesting camo on the lead aircraft. What's even more interesting is I did a reverse image search and it took me here...Dornier Do217


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2020)

Hey! I love that website!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2020)

Foto : Messerschmitt Me 110 Nachtjäger-Flugzeug mit Soldaten der Staffel im 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2020)

Is Post #93 really a 110? I'm not well versed in things Dornier


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 4, 2020)

Nope, it's a Dornier

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2020)

I agree. That's a Dornier.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

2 WK Foto Luftwaffe | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Do 217 J-2 "D5+OM" der 4./NJG 3 Grove Frühjahr/Sommer 42 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 18, 2021)

So few good pics of these night fighters.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2021)

K1426 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Do217 Do 217 Nachtjäger Lichtenstein - Gerät | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1426 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Do217 Do 217 Nachtjäger Lichtenstein - Gerät in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





??+CN

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2021)

K1396 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Do217 Do 217 Nachtjäger Lichtenstein - Gerät | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1396 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Do217 Do 217 Nachtjäger Lichtenstein - Gerät in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Nachtjäger Lichtenstein - Gerät

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

Compass swing NJG . For compass swing see Fliegerhorst Gilze-Rijen, part III it could very wellbehere where picture is taken.














Foto Luftwaffe Nachtjäger auf dem Rollfeld Antennen Besatzung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Nachtjäger auf dem Rollfeld Antennen Besatzung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 7, 2022)

Your avatar is different in the "Alerts"


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Your avatar is different in the "Alerts"
> 
> View attachment 676768​


Yes i chanced it a week ago. But yesterday it starting to appear. It is the face of a retired ukrainian officer who has come back to duty in the frontline fighting. I liked the stubburn way the looked with his story.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

Do217M-11 ? Fliegerhorst Montdidier 1943 coded 19














W42 Frankreich Fliegerhorst Montdidier 1943 Dornier Do 217 Bomber Flugzeug plane | eBay


Entdecken Sie W42 Frankreich Fliegerhorst Montdidier 1943 Dornier Do 217 Bomber Flugzeug plane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

Do217M-11 ? Fliegerhorst Montdidier 














W43 Frankreich Fliegerhorst Montdidier 1943 Dornier Do 217 Bomber Flugzeug plane | eBay


Entdecken Sie W43 Frankreich Fliegerhorst Montdidier 1943 Dornier Do 217 Bomber Flugzeug plane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2022)

Do217E-1



















Dornier Werkfoto Do-217 Bomber-Flugzeug 18 cm x 13 cm Pressefoto 2WK. Airplane | eBay


Entdecken Sie Dornier Werkfoto Do-217 Bomber-Flugzeug 18 cm x 13 cm Pressefoto 2WK. Airplane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 19, 2022)

Is there a picture of the Do 217 that Jope's used to sink the Roma?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 19, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is there a picture of the Do 217 that Jope's used to sink the Roma?


From what I have, Jope led a force of 12 Do217K-2s form III/KG100 against the battleships. It's not clear which Fritz X's from which aircraft hit the Roma.



https://www.asisbiz.com/il2/Dornier/KG100/images/Dornier-Do-217K2-III.KG100-6N+HR-Istres-air-base-Marseille-France-July-1943-0B.jpg

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 19, 2022)

Ah!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2022)

NJG FuG 202 Lichtenstein BC














Messerschmitt Me 110 Nachtjäger Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen Radar Antennen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Messerschmitt Me 110 Nachtjäger Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen Radar Antennen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2022)

Werksfoto















Werksfoto Kampfflugzeug DORNIER D0 217 vom Hersteller Dornier Werke | eBay


Entdecken Sie Werksfoto Kampfflugzeug DORNIER D0 217 vom Hersteller Dornier Werke in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (Nov 27, 2022)

Nice picture! A long wing span K-2 or K-3!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2022)

Single colour blue ?














Foto Dornier Do 217 Nachtjäger Flugzeug der Luftwaffe vor dem Start am Abend ... | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Dornier Do 217 Nachtjäger Flugzeug der Luftwaffe vor dem Start am Abend ... in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2022)




----------

